# traveling to the Philippines



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Does anybody know what the latest information is for traveling to the Philippines? Are they allowing tourist visa holders into the country? Anybody got a webpage link on this information?

thanks

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

No no change.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

There have been work for opening trends from officials more than once e g a committe with people from different departments was founded, started working and announced some coming openings,
BUT then have new versions of covid halted and even reversed such opening progresses..


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Bookmark the BOI Facebook page. They update it regularly with announcements. You dont have to be a FB member to access it.

Bureau of Immigration, Republic of the Philippines


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I've noticed some positive changes, not as many people getting sick in our Municpality, we haven't had a confirmed Covid case in over a month plus the nations Covid numbers remain low.

It appears at least one person some how got through immigration or had to quarantine at home December 10th and later it was determined they had the Omicron variant and they came from the US and if I'm not mistaken they're looking for this individual lol.

Good news is that 48% of the population has been fully vaccinated so it's getting there.


----------



## evalogan (Dec 17, 2021)

you need to go on official site of Philippines to get your answers.
i think vaccinated and low risk covid affected country people are to allow for travel.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Good news is that 48% of the population has been fully vaccinated so it's getting there.


In a pleasant turn of events (after my nonstop badgering) the GFs dad, sister & bro-in-law relented and got their vaccines. They were all vehemently anti-vaxx. I found out they had read all kinds of fake news nonsense on social media.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

thanks everyone for your information. I think the world is in a slow process to go back to normal if we can.

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

My younger brother was against getting vaccinated. the Veteran's administration told him unless he gets vaccinated they would not operate on him and remove his kidney. that sure changed his mind in a hurry. He got his shots and they removed his right kidney 2 months ago and he is doing fine.

I have no sympathy on the people dying that have not been vaccinated. That was their choice to not get the shots and take a gamble on dying. I think we better get use to getting shots each year to be safe. I don't think this virus is going away. Look at all the other deceases that they can't get rid of each year.

Isn't polio the only one they got rid of here?

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

KatanaDV20 said:


> In a pleasant turn of events (after my nonstop badgering) the GFs dad, sister & bro-in-law relented and got their vaccines. They were all vehemently anti-vaxx. I found out they had read all kinds of fake news nonsense on social media.


So true Katana. My better half's family and relatives as well as neighbours in the area all read rubbish and refused to be vaccinated, I told them if they get sick and end up in hospital I will not pay the bills. They laughed at me and said they would die if they got the vaccine,,,,,,,,,, Mum would ask the better half why they don't see me there any more and he told them that I didn't want to risk my health entering a war zone.

Well as per some of my other posts, mum passed away after 5 weeks in hospital and dad pulled through after nearly 2 weeks in hospital. the final bill after Philhealth was like 1.1M. My better half is now flat broke and they still owe the hospital some 150K......No I never paid a Peso.
The interesting thing is that now all the relatives and neighbours have had at least one dose and many 2 doses. Reality hit home in their Barangay.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

